

The Top 5 Mistakes of Massive CSS - tosh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6sAm7CLoCQ#t=05m46

======
tosh
Nicole Sullivan talks about how to manage massive CSS code bases and what to
watch out for. She also was involved in facebook's effort to reduce response
times.

